# 1999 F250 SD V10 - Improving the rear GAWR



## WGPuckett (May 8, 2007)

There has been quite a bit of discussion about making an F250 into an F350, etc, etc. I have no real interest in that. However, I need to improve the capacity of the rear end on my 1999 F250 Super Duty V10. When I have my gooseneck attached and fully loaded (horses) I can be up to 200-300 pounds over the rear GAWR. This may be ok, but I am not very comfortable with it. I am still under the combined weight rating and the truck pulls the trailer without any problems.

I just don't have the resources to replace the truck at the moment. When we do we want to get a new F350 or F450, not a used one. So it's just not in the cards for the next couple of years.

I have an acquaintence who is retired from Ford. He told me the only difference between my truck and a F350 SRW V10 is the rear axle. I don't know enough about it to verify that and he is not around at the moment to help answer my questions.

I would like to increase the rear axle capability by 300-500 pounds. What would I need to do? Will a used F350 SRW axle fit on my truck? Would that take care of it?

I already know the best thing is to replace the vehicle. But that advice won't help me right now. What can I do with my current truck to work this out?

Thanks!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not too good with this, but let me take a stab at it. First of all, a few hundred pounds over isn't too much to worry about, but should be addressed. The only differences that I know about from a F250 to a F350 that would concern you is that F350 axles have more splines. You coul;d switch the axle out to a F350 and be fine, but do you have overload springs? Maybe try some Timbrens? How bad does it sag? What load rating tires do you have?


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

The axles are the same 250 to 350 SRW.They both use the same Steerling 10.5 
Only the DRW has a different rear axle.It is a Dana 80.
The difference between them is the rear springs
The 250 SRW @ 6084 #. 
The 350 SRW @ 6830 # 
The 350 DRW @ 8250 #
The safe upgrade would to be replace the rear springs with the 350 SRW and gain 800# of payload. Although this will not change the legal side it will make the truck tow better.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

First, it's great to see another horse person! I know there is a few on here, including FTO. I'd be interested in knowing what trailer you tow with this truck. I can only see a 6-horse overloading the tounge rating of a 250, or a monster LQ trailer. I can tell you though, my '99 F-350 SRW has towed a 6-horse (full) and handled the weight surprisingly well, however if i were to do this full time i'd go with duals, they make the world of difference. 

On a more personal note, what kind of horses do you have/ dicipline of riding? I will be attending the hunter/jumper shows with my mare the last 2 weeks of aug. I think. 

-Mike


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have air lift super duty air bags on the rear of all my trucks they give you a extra 5000 lbs of load carrying yes you are over loading the rest of the trucks but there are times needed.adjustable in cab very nice.they also have 1000 lbs


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if your lookig for just 300 pounds i would move your freight back a little farther till you get the desired load on your rear axle while keeping a 60-40% on the trailer...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Jay brown;391363 said:


> if your lookig for just 300 pounds i would move your freight back a little farther till you get the desired load on your rear axle while keeping a 60-40% on the trailer...


It's kind of hard to do with horses. Most horse trailer companies have thought about that and worked it into their design.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have never done it but have thought about the suspension of the trailer. If it is dual axle, would another leaf, timbren or air bag on the front axle only, lighten the tongue weight up a bit?

Of course it would only help if that was the only trailer you have, but might be easier / cheaper then modifying the truck.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

First Time Out;391372 said:


> It's kind of hard to do with horses. Most horse trailer companies have thought about that and worked it into their design.


i just thought that if you had a 6 horse for example you could move the pony to the front and put the big one in the rear


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Jay brown;391404 said:


> i just thought that if you had a 6 horse for example you could move the pony to the front and put the big one in the rear


Yeah, your right! I didn't think of that. I just always assume that everyone else's trailers are full when they tow (like how mine mostly are).


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

WGPuckett;391055 said:


> There has been quite a bit of discussion about making an F250 into an F350, etc, etc. I have no real interest in that. However, I need to improve the capacity of the rear end on my 1999 F250 Super Duty V10. When I have my gooseneck attached and fully loaded (horses) I can be up to 200-300 pounds over the rear GAWR. This may be ok, but I am not very comfortable with it. I am still under the combined weight rating and the truck pulls the trailer without any problems.
> 
> I just don't have the resources to replace the truck at the moment. When we do we want to get a new F350 or F450, not a used one. So it's just not in the cards for the next couple of years.
> 
> ...


----------

